# Home Made Sunscreen for Hymar 640 Starline



## Siimplyloco (Feb 21, 2014)

We had a couple of days spare before we go and realised we didn't have a sunscreen that we could see through. The internal pleated blinds are great but I could develop photographs when then they are closed!

We've used this heat reflective material (Soltis 86) on the boat for years now, where we get 38-39C regularly, and it is very effective. The beauty of it is that we can see out of the van, but nobody can see in - unless they really try of course!

http://www.eideindustries.com/resources/ferrari-soltis-86-92.pdf


Three metres of material 177cm wide, and 13 metres of edging!





The view from inside - it will be better when the sun shines!





Door attachment - Heath Robinson was my tutor!





Passenger window attachment. The catch goes through a slot cut in the material and locks it.





The material - through a trade source, was £70. A good afternoon's work and we saved about 250 quid!
John


----------



## wtrlnds64 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Brilliant...*

What a fantastic idea...how did you make it?...


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 21, 2014)

wtrlnds64 said:


> What a fantastic idea...how did you make it?...



Nothing clever about it I'm afraid. Domestic sewing machine with a walking foot attached, the trick is to make a pattern first and get that to fit, just like dressmaking.
BTW the handling creases will disappear when the sun gets to it!
John


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice work, good for everyone that you share it too.


----------



## wtrlnds64 (Feb 21, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Nothing clever about it I'm afraid. Domestic sewing machine with a walking foot attached, the trick is to make a pattern first and get that to fit, just like dressmaking.
> BTW the handling creases will disappear when the sun gets to it!
> John



Thanks very much...definitely going to give that a go...


----------



## horshamjack (Feb 21, 2014)

Food for thought link saved !

Very clever and professional

 :cool1:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 21, 2014)

wtrlnds64 said:


> Thanks very much...definitely going to give that a go...



The material came from here:

Soltis Drain Cloth 177cm at Kayospruce Ltd

But we got it for half that!
John


----------



## Covey (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a similar design external screen for my S700 but it tends to turn the front end of the van in to a black hole as the silver material blocks all light.  Your brilliant idea means I can keep the inside light  whilst preserving privacy.

One question though?  if you have internal lights on, does that reduce the effectiveness of the view from the outside??

Many thanks for the link!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 21, 2014)

Covey said:


> I have a similar design external screen for my S700 but it tends to turn the front end of the van in to a black hole as the silver material blocks all light.  Your brilliant idea means I can keep the inside light  whilst preserving privacy.
> 
> One question though?  if you have internal lights on, does that reduce the effectiveness of the view from the outside??
> 
> Many thanks for the link!



Yes it does, but if we wanted that level of privacy at night then we would use the Remis blinds.
John


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 22, 2014)

Great job, good material thx for sharing.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 23, 2014)

just what i was looking for many thanks ,as for dress making only ever sliped a few of,not me of course.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 23, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> as for dress making only ever sliped a few of,not me of course.


Yeh right, we believe you


----------



## DEEPS (Feb 24, 2014)

*Sunscreen*

Great idea.....looks good too.  
Does it keep the heat of the sun out of the MH in summer?  
Will it keep the heat of the MH in....during winter?

Best wishes and happy travels....DEEPS


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 24, 2014)

DEEPS said:


> Great idea.....looks good too.
> Does it keep the heat of the sun out of the MH in summer?
> Will it keep the heat of the MH in....during winter?
> 
> Best wishes and happy travels....DEEPS



It certainly helps on the boat, we'll see how we get on with Hugo. It has virtually no insulation value as far as I know, but we aren't going anywhere cold!
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 19, 2014)

*Has anyone made one for themselves yet?*

Ours are working a treat down here in the Costas. Lots of enquiries!
John


----------



## shella (Mar 21, 2014)

thank you for the link


----------



## wendywo (Mar 22, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Nothing clever about it I'm afraid. Domestic sewing machine with a walking foot attached, the trick is to make a pattern first and get that to fit, just like dressmaking.
> BTW the handling creases will disappear when the sun gets to it!
> John


brilliant and simple....


----------

